# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Sword Of The Stars II. Enhanced Edition (PC/2012/RUS/MULTI4/RePack by Fenixx)

## pashanpa

В продолжении глобальной космической стратегии Sword of the Stars будущим властителям откроются тайны и секреты древней силы, угрожающей разумным расам вселенной.

«Sword of the Stars II» — огромный шаг вперед в развитии жанра глобальных космических стратегий, а в основе идеологии проекта лежит философия: «Легко освоить, сложно стать профессионалом».

*Информация об Игре*
*Название:* Sword Of The Stars II. Enhanced Edition
*Жанры:* Strategy (Turn-based / Grand strategy) / 3D 
*Язык интерфейса:* Русский / Английский / Multi4
*Язык озвучки:* Английский
*Год выпуска:* 2012
*Разработчик:* Kerberos Productions
*Издатель:* Paradox Interactive
*Размер файла:* 1.19 Gb (+5% для восстановления)

*Тип издания:* RePack
*Таблетка:* Вшита (anonymous / SKIDROW.v 2.0.24759.2) 
*Формат файла:* .rar
*Платформа:* PC

*Особенности игры:*
• Возглавьте любую из шести рас, среди которых одна новая, и объедините вселенную под своей властью.
• Исследуйте и изучите множество сложных и необычных звездных систем, состоящих из планет, спутников, лун, поясов астероидов и пространственных аномалий.
• Сформируйте непобедимый флот из звездных кораблей, ранее не встречавшихся в серии.
• Проектируйте новые космические суда самостоятельно, имея в распоряжении множество деталей и вспомогательные системы.
• Изучите обновленное древо технологий, охватывающее период от эпохи синтеза ядер до эпохи исследования антиматерии.
• Внемлите величию безграничного космоса, красивого как никогда благодаря новому графическому движку.
• Докажите свое превосходство в многопользовательских баталиях, рассчитанных на восемь игроков.

*Особенности Enhanced Edition:*
• Оригинальная игры Sword Of The Stars 2. The Lords Of Winter». 
• Дополнение Sword Of The Stars 2. The End Of Flesh.

*Cистемные требования:* 
• Операционная система: 7 SP1 
• Процессор: Core 2 Duo 
• Оперативной памяти: 2048 Мб 
• Свободного места на жестком диске: 8048 Мб 
• Видеокарта: (512 Мб), (DirectX 10)

*Особенности RePacka:*
• аудио качество 100% / видео качество 100% 
• установка дополнительного Soft'a (DirectX, Visual C++, NET 
• патчи: v 1.0u1 - v 2.0.24759.2
• 4 DLC: The Liir & Morrigi Race Pack / Hiver & Tarka Race Pack / Zuul Horde Pack / Human Race Pack
• RePack by Fenixx


*Скриншоты к игре Sword Of The Stars II:*





*Скачать Sword Of The Stars II. Enhanced Edition *v.2.0.24759.2 + 4 DLC* (PC/2012/RUS/MULTI4/RePack by Fenixx):*

 *Скачать с Letitbit.net*  

 *Скачать с  Vip-file.com* 

 *Скачать с Shareflare.net*

----------


## Butterfly

ИИ И? 2 ИИ. И И? ИИ И? И И? И? ИИ И ИИИ.
И ИИИ ИИИ?, ? ИИИ? ИИИИИ ИИ?.
? ИИИ? ИИИИ?, ? ИИИИ ИИИИИИ?, И? ИИ?.
И ? И? ? ИИ ИИ ИИ? ИИИ, И ИИИ И? И ИИИ ИИИИ И ИИИ? ? И? ИИИИ ? ИИИ И? ? И ИИИ? И? И? ИИИИИ ИИИ? ИИ? И? ? ИИИ? ? ИИИИ. ИИИ? 5 И ИИ 
? И? И? ИИ? 

http://www.timberlakecandies.com/dishes_large.html

----------

